# Is anyone from Linuxsir?

## linuxsir

Please identify urself so that I can figure out who is who:lol:

----------

## xiaosuo

小Y，知道我是谁吧！？

----------

## wangxiaohu

小劲鸭。。。Linuxsir加拿大访问不了，请帮忙反映一下。。

----------

## liuspider

是啊，什么情况呢？ 为什么国外都访问不到呢？

----------

## xmwxd

 *xiaosuo wrote:*   

> 小Y，知道我是谁吧！？

 

小锁，哈哈

我也来自linuxsir

----------

## timeout

me too

username: jackey

----------

## twistman

ME

username: twisters

----------

## Hauser

I'm sure you know who I am, but now I'm in Australia, I can't go there anymore (unless I go online outside our campus). :Sad: 

----------

## liuspider

Can you access linuxsir in Australia? without any proxies?

----------

## blackwhite

再过几天就好了。不知道linuxsir用的哪个ISP的server。

----------

## bookstack

and me.

----------

## Hauser

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> Can you access linuxsir in Australia? without any proxies?

 

I'm not sure, because I stay on campus all the time and we use a proxy to access the worldwide web as many universities do.

----------

